# Rate my set up + Boots?



## Explosivemonkey (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello all,

I am an avid shredder and wanted to know your guys opinion on my set up, and also get some advice on what boots I should get. 

- 2019 Arbor Westmark Camber
- 2018 Nitro Team Bindings 
- 2011 Forum Kicker boots

I ride mostly all mountian slashing the Jerrys, and sometimes hit the park. 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think you have a snowboard set up.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

You should check out the Burton Swath if you really liked the Kickers. For rating, let's just say you can't blaim your setup if you suck.


----------

